# Historic Erie Turntable



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been meaning to get pictures of this for a few months but everytime I go by I forget to bring my camera.  This is the Erie Turntable in Port Jervis NY (where NY, PA and NJ join on the Delaware River and 15 minutes from my house. It does work still. I dont know much about the trains that are on display. I prefere the old steam. Its is a neat area the NJ transit operates the metro rail line that goes to hoboken I believe) Here is a link about the history of the RR.  Back in the 90's they did train rides with an old steam engine and used the turntable.
http://www.minisink.org/rrpjhis.html
http://minisink.org/tsrps.htm


Here is an old arial view of the turntable at its prime.  It was taken from a kiosk so has some glare.  






































































Here is one of the NJ metro North engines parked.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Historic Erie Turntanle*

Shawn

Maybe the following would be of interest to you (c. 1971).

*Port Jervis Roundhouse, Pike Street - West* 

*Port Jervis Roundhouse, Pike Street - Southwest*

*Port Jervis Roundhouse, Pike Street - Entrance Detail* 

*Port Jervis Roundhouse, Pike Street - Interior View*

*Port Jervis Roundhouse, Pike Street - Office Area*


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Historic Erie Turntanle*

Thanks. Not many pictures on the web of the round house. It burnt down some 20 years ago, its shame I belive it was arson.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Historic Erie Turntanle*

I thought they were called turntables. Later RJD


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/27/2009 1:47 PM
I thought they were called turntables. Later RJD
That's what it says, can't you read?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I go to Port Jervis almost once a week and always stop by to check out the details on the tuntable so i can detail mine to match. I never knew there was a round house there? this is great info. *


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Shawn
When I go to York I,m on 84 and get off at port jervis 222 how do you get to turntable?
Thanks


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 05/27/2009 5:23 PM
Hello Shawn
When I go to York I,m on 84 and get off at port jervis 222 how do you get to turntable?
Thanks

You want to get off the exit for Sussex (forget the # but last exit before you get into PA. Take rt 6 West into Port jervis. Continue through Port Jervis and eventually you will come to the Metro North station. The turntable is right their off of rt 6 and 209. There is also a sign for it. If you go over the metal grate bridge into PA you went to far. If you go to thinks I provided you can see the some things in the musuem


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 05/27/2009 4:55 PM
*I go to Port Jervis almost once a week and always stop by to check out the details on the tuntable so i can detail mine to match. I never knew there was a round house there? this is great info. *



The round house was impresive. Its a shame it was burnt down.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this picture taken not too far away from Port Jervis. THey called it a camelback engine. I never saw one of these but neat looking


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/27/2009 1:47 PM
I thought they were called turntables. Later RJD

Maybe you could ask Stanley to elaborate.
I'm fairly certain he can fill you in on that.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 05/27/2009 6:31 PM
I found this picture taken not too far away from Port Jervis. THey called it a camelback engine. I never saw one of these but neat looking 











They called that the death mobil............. Rod knocker.... the widow maker...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you got the spelling right in the header finally. Good. later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Headers? the only headers are on my hot rod...he he he and their loud.............*


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/27/2009 7:14 PM
Looks like you got the spelling right in the header finally. Good. later RJD


I tried to to edit but the edit does not allow you to edit the header. Whoever did the edit thanks.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn

Don't sweat it, some pepole have nothing better to do.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the best steam rides utilized the turntable:

http://www.co614.com/19961998erielimitedphotos.htm


----------

